# Wanted: 16"Sears Screamer muscle bike front wheel



## huipbas (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi, I need this wheel, must be in very nice shape, for springer fork. Thanks !


----------



## azhearseguy (Jun 23, 2010)

unless your wanting the M.O stamed wheel, any 16" wheel will work on it.


----------

